# Not a total loss



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I married a man I thought I knew and understood, alas he is not:scratchhead: But he is still a decent man...just bat shyt crazy:rofl: I got an email from him yesterday telling me he was putting a pretty nice size check in the mail to me yesterday :smthumbup: it is money he owes me, and I will be glad to get it and move forward.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

A pretty nice size check is always a good thing


----------

